# Snake identification



## Graham63 (Feb 15, 2007)

Can anyone identify this snake for me please
My elderley neighbour found it in her vegetable patch and gave her quite a start
Thanks
Graham


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2007)

keelback, who killed it?


----------



## Graham63 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Hornet - unfortunately was killed by neighbour


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2007)

they are also harmless, i wish people would leave them be, they wont hurt you if you dont hurt them


----------



## slim6y (Feb 15, 2007)

I think for future reference I would put a warning on this - stating there is a dead snake photo - to many herp lovers this is not a pretty sight.

I hope you can educate your neighbours to allow them to see that snakes are mostly harmless if you leave them alone and that they are easy to remove with a simple call to your local wildlife officer.

I am quite upset about seeing the dead snake, but more so that the people that killed it attacked first then asked questions later. Another death that goes by that needn't have happened.


----------

